# Every shop needs a workbench brush



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks have a Great day.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

you made me look at my brush, it also is made in USA but the brand is worn away. I've had it longer than I can remember and it has seen better days.
the bristles must be a plastic of sorts because some are bent etc. it also has a plastic handle 
obviously not the quality of your find 
I'll try to throw it down a few times, if the handle breaks I'll get a new one, probably like the one you got. Horsehair bristles make a big difference


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i like how its USA made maybe I'll go get a Chee steak and a new brush thanks for the nice review :<)))))))


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

IMO a good bench brush is a huge deal. I have three, one for metal machines, one for wood machines and sweeping plies into a dust pan, and a third for my workbench. I'm putting thisnone on my Amazon list. My current workbench brush is a Lie Neilson and I don't like it. IThe bristles are too soft and it's a paintbrush style handle and I like the handle on the side better.

So not a silly review and you probably sold a brush for Old City


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup I have an old school horsehair brush.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll put this in my cart on my next order. I have 2 with synthetic bristles that I use a lot, no name or country of manufacture to be seen.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I would have found this before I bought my brush. I just might have to buy made in the USA. I use my brush all the time!


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I've got my FIL's old horse hair brush that looks very similar…funny, I've developed a bit of a sentimental attachment to it after he passed. Weird thing to be attached to…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Fair review *EarlS*... no malice intended, but I'd rather patronise *Aussie made*. 


> ... the bristles must be a plastic of sorts because some are bent etc…
> - recycle1943


Don't write it off *'cycle'*... they could be horsehair damaged by a tight saddle.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

LBD - I'm guessing *Aussie* made would use kangaroo hair, or maybe brumby hair?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD - I m guessing *Aussie* made would use kangaroo hair, or maybe brumby hair?
> 
> - EarlS


 We're all r-soles… we've sold out souls for *Chinese made*… I hear we're starting to import kangaroos and koalas… rumors have it that Platipi are being cloned in *Wuhan* like our *Flying foxes* (bats).
Though, since smoking has become unpopular, we have heaps of *Camels*!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a very similar, USA made one that I got from LeeValley some years ago. Very handy!


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

The masonry brush is the one I use most.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

I've always been a fan of keeping a brush handy in the shop, used to have 3 of them stored in different areas (my shop isn't all that big, I'm just "efficient"{lazy?}), but slowly my wife has commandeered 2 of them, but the last one will have to be pried from my fingers …


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

YES!! And a large steel dustpan. Plastic bristles and plastic dustpans should just be banned!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Plastic bristles and plastic dustpans should just be *banned*!
> - Buck Thorne


Right *Bucky*,,,









Like, 

concrete floors that blunt chisels and break dropped glass… 
and wooden floors that gobble up screws between cracks.. 
and rubber mats that turn the floor into an ice-rink with a layer of sawdust… 
and lights that cast a shadow when you bend over your work and you cant see for that shadow… 
and SWMBO that tells you to take out the rubbish when you're just about to open an icy cold beer (or warm vino)...
and…

Everyone should buy a *bluetoothed Fe$tool dust extractor*!


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

Like the young bride asking her grandmother why their family cuts the ham in half before cooking only to find out it's because grandmother's pot was too small for a whole one, I have a 4" paint brush style on my bench just like my Dad did and his Dad before him. All that said, I find using spurts of compressed air keeps my bench far cleaner and the brush far less used. YMMV


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have a few brushes in the shop, in different areas. Years ago I had a wallpaper brush, that worked great. But as Les stated, a burst of air works wonders


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

IMO - a burst of air just moves the dust from one spot and disperses it all over the shop. With a brush you can get it in a pile without creating a big dust cloud and then either sweep it into a dust pan or vacuum it up.

I don't have an air compressor in the shop either so that approach wouldn't work for me.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

As I am working in the shop, I just brush the chips off the bench to the floor. Then eventually it's sweeped up. Same goes for the dust that accumulates on other benches and the desk. Guess I'm not that tidy of a person in the shop. But I will clean between projects and try to put tools away when I'm done with them. That is one thing about having a separate shop building, I can turn the lights out and close the door.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use compressed air a lot too. Mostly just when I don't want to move stuff to brush. Like the shelf under my bench ONLY gets cleaned with compressed air. But, like Earl said, the dust just goes into the air and settles elsewhere. Sooner or later it has to get swept/brushed. Unless I open the bay doors and fire up the leaf blower for some *********************************** Dust Collection ;-)


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

$25?? Twenty-five dollars??

I have a brush near each large machine. All 6 or 7 of them together didn't add up to $25. In fact, the last small bucket-vac that I bought, plus the bucket to put it on, didn't cost $25.

I'll spend money to buy good tools but I won't waste money on designer tools.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Kenny, a leaf blower, yep that works great to get in behind benches and floor tools. Lately when I use the planner, I open up the overhead door and fire all the chips outside.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Kenny, a leaf blower, yep that works great to get in behind benches and floor tools. Lately when I use the planner, I open up the overhead door and fire all the chips outside.
> 
> - Eric


yupp free mulch :<))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... and try to put tools away when I m done with them….
> - Eric


Same here, however, after cleanup, I always see that empty spot on the wall of 1 tool I missed and spend the next few days looking for it, till I eventually buy a replacement… yes, it is eventually found, but not the next day as most people brag… when I misplace, I misplace *well*.
I used to have an apron with *MANY* pockets so I wouldn't misplace tools, but after a while it was a chore just to take a step from the weight… pockets never big enough for a compressor.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I sometimes miss place tools as I using them.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> $25?? Twenty-five dollars??
> 
> I have a brush near each large machine. All 6 or 7 of them together didn t add up to $25. In fact, the last small bucket-vac that I bought, plus the bucket to put it on, didn t cost $25.
> 
> ...


These days $25 doesn't buy much, but it will buy a very high quality workbench brush. IMO you get what you pay for and I tend to believe in buying the best quality I can afford. That approach has been proven time and again. I'll spend a little more to get something that will last for a long time.

Furthermore, I certainly wouldn't call this a designer tool. I would call it a high quality, American made product.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Like everything, there's a reason some brushes are $5 and some are $25. A sirloin is cheaper but I prefer the designer t-bone ;-)


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

New York Strips are better Kenny.


----------



## workahalick (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, it's great to have for even small tasks, I'm a furniture builder and I have 3 in my shop, one of them was my

Yes ! And I have 3 of them , I'm a furniture builder and it is a useful item in my shop . one of them was my grandfathers from back in the early 1900's . the horsehair is held in a metal bands and is looped at the end from the wood handle to Hange it up, but the brush hairs are worn down on one end because of the years of use, So I don't use it any more.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... one of them was my grandfathers from back in the early 1900's . the horsehair….. but the brush hairs….. are worn down on one end because of the years of use, So I don t use it any more.
> - Doug Scott


Sorry *D'S'* and *E'S*... It's for this reason that one should buy crappy ones… would hate to see *"hairbrooms"* *not be used* by descendants.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I have had this very same brush for over a year, and I absolutely love it. If it were possible to give 6 stars, I would.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

My yellow plastic handle masonry brush will be replaced by a made in the USA proper bench brush. 25.00 US bargain! Heck I may even replace the black plastic cracked dust pan too.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Dan - post a review of a "Made in USA" dust pan if you find one. I need one.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Earl, will do.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Dan - post a review of a "Made in USA" dust pan if you find one. I need one.
> 
> - EarlS


I'd wanna see the date of that receipt of items tagged *"Made in USA"*...

I think the last *"Made in Australia"* item receipt is still on that *slow boat from China*!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I still have a few of my Dad's that are of that style from the 60's. Very soft and pliable bristles and do an excellent job with dust. Of course I never really dust off anything in the shop (more like dust-on), but great to have none the less.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm embarassed to admit that my shop brushes (2 of them as I misplaced the first and bought the second) are not USA made but rather, well from a country that is less than 100% friendly with us… Yay Home Depot and Dollar Tree!










The black one is Home Depots house brand, not even sure what they call it HDX or something like that, and was around $8.00, the bristles are WAY too stiff for controlling and picking up sawdust.

The blue one came from Dollar Tree before they became buck and a quarter tree. And it was, a dollar. The bristles are nice and soft and it does EXACTLY what I wanted. And more importantly was found after I wasted my money at Home Depot…

And yes, I would have happily paid a reasonable previum over even the Home Depot price for a well made, soft bristled bench brush.

I don't care for stiff bristles when dusting as dust / small flecks / chips tend to spring off the bristles and for me at least, just spread the mess…

Once these synthetics are dead, or I do something stupid to ruin them, I will look up this USA made one. The premium for US MFG is big, but not totally out of the range of "I want to support American workers on what I make". Sadly I can't say as much for a lot of my shop tools…


----------



## OtisFinklestein (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for the review.


----------

